# RadioShack Wireless Thermos.....



## guido (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a RadioShack meat thermometer.... It's got a wireless unit that is nice, but I don't even REMOTELY trust it now. I have been using it and going by it for some time, but when I was cooking a shoulder on Sat night, it was reading 199 (Doesn't look like it can go over that... it's more for quick grilling than anything) and I used my Taylor pen thermometer:
http://www.amazon.com/Taylor-9842-Pr...&s=home-garden
and it only read 170. WOW. That's a difference. So, I let it go for another hour, wrapped it in foil and then another hour later, it came up to 200. Well, I'm about ready to trash that damn thermo that I was given as a gift.

Any thoughts on recalibrating the RadioS(#*$?  Or just trash and get another with a remote base?

Recommends on those?


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 28, 2006)

The only thing I get from Radio Shack are universal remotes for the tv, cable, vcr, dvd.    You get what you pay for...


----------



## doug123 (Aug 29, 2006)

I use this one:

Taylor Thermometer

It's been working for me.


----------



## guido (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah. I kind of figured. I will get another thermo here soon. I want one with a remote pager though...

The Taylor with the pager looks nice. Is there one that not only measures the meat but also the ambient temperature of the smoker/grill?
That would be the best.

Hey, you want everything right?
Shoot, I sound like my wife!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 29, 2006)

The Maverick ET-73 is a remote thermometer and you can monitor smoker and meat temps. at the same time. It also has a timer that counts up and down and hi and low temp alarms for meat and chamber temps.


----------



## guido (Aug 29, 2006)

I just was looking at one of Jeff's links on 'gear' and this is what I saw:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...16750?n=286168

This damn thing looks IDENTICAL to the RadioCrap one that I have.....


----------



## ultramag (Aug 29, 2006)

If I can do this right, here is a link to give you more info on it-http://www.partshelf.com/maet73.html.

Overall I like mine, but I think to really get 100 foot range you would need line of site and for sure not much of an obstruction.


----------



## guido (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info. That's certainly going to be something I'll look into.


----------



## scrimpnibbler (Jan 4, 2017)

I just dug out out my old gray Radio Shack Wireless BBQ Thermometer # 63-1140 and I am also seeing the 199-degree warning on the display immediately after installing a new set of batteries and resetting/unplugging everything. I think when this happens, the probe had gone bad because it goes away when I unplug the probe. Doubt it is worth tracking down a replacement probe that is compatible, so am in the market for a new solid but basic Wireless thermometer.  So much has changed since this thing came out in 2002.


----------



## bregent (Jan 4, 2017)

I've got a few pre-2000 digital thermometers that are still working. Over the years they stopped working at times because of moisture getting inside the probe, but a few hours in a hot oven (less the plug) has always fixed them. Worth a shot anyway.


----------

